# Laminated Solid Woods with Padauk and other Hardwoods



## Fattyslm (Jan 3, 2015)

What does laminated solid wood with inlay mean? Found a teleidoscope that says this. Wondering if it's just some cheapo novelty thing or something nice?


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

That just means they glued up different woods to make that piece. The yellow strip is the inlay. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fattyslm (Jan 3, 2015)

Tony, do you think it's just a cheesy made thing out of wood?


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

Fattyslm said:


> Tony, do you think it's just a cheesy made thing out of wood?



Shari, that's all in your opinion I think. It's pretty, but if that kind of thing doesn't appeal to you, then it's no good. If it's priced cheaply, then it probably is cheap IMO. It looks cool though! I can appreciate the work that goes into it, but it's not really something for me. By the way, I'm glad you changed your avatar, looks much better than those goofy ones Kevin assigns new people! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2015)

That sort of thing is more often called "segmented" than "laminated".


----------



## Fattyslm (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Paul, so does that just mean it's different pieces of different kinds of wood and they are put together like a puzzle? Over the top of a solid piece?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

It's just glued up into a block and then turned on a lathe. It's not too difficult to do, but there are examples of segmented/laminated work with more appeal in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2015)

Fattyslm said:


> Hi Paul, so does that just mean it's different pieces of different kinds of wood and they are put together like a puzzle? Over the top of a solid piece?


Doesn't need to be on top of a solid piece. 

Check out my segmented bowls for an example:

http://www.phinds.com/bowls/_master_index.htm


----------

